# BNR34



## doc405 (Sep 28, 2012)

hey guys, im new on the forum

i intend to buy a bnr34 but i don't know the difference by the BNR34 models
maybe someone cut be kind to tell me

from the wikipedia page i can read they are made

Standard Cars = 3,964
V-Spec = 1,308
V-Spec UK = 101
V-Spec N1 = 45
V-Spec II = 5,512
V-Spec II Nür = 750
V-Spec II N1 = 18
M-Spec = 228[16]
M-Spec Nür = 250
Total = 12,175

but they don't tell the difference of them


----------

